

Rejection Therapy, iPhone Programming, and Irrationality - DavidBishop
http://blog.bishopuniverse.com/2011/01/rejection-therapy-iphone-programming.html

======
ajg1977
It doesn't take much to get on the front page of HN these days.

~~~
sims
Your comment may have given him the rejection he was looking for.

------
ambitious
Considering the volume of email these authors must get (especially Dan
Ariely), it's remarkable you got a reply so soon, or even at all. Very cool.

